# BOSS 8.2 SS DXT, sno-way 6' sander



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

selling my 8.2 dxt SS boss. it was used twice this season, other than that its brand new.
5500$ can send pics upon request. 

sno-way 6 foot stainless sander. tune up this season, conveyor chain, bearings and gearbox last season. works flawless, newer battery for electric start, controller is cigarette lighter powered. 2500$

can arrange shipping upon buyer request as well. located in southwest CT.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

boss sold. sno-way updated to 2k


----------

